#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Πρόβλημα με κυκλοφορητή boiler

## Dimitris_81

Καλήσπέρα, 

   	έχω μια ερωτηση. Στο σπίτι που νοικιάζω έχει boiler (στο υπόγειο) με  συλλέκτη και κυκλοφορητή. Πρόσφατα κάηκε ο κυκλοφορητής και ήθελε  αντικατάσταση. Ο ιδιοκτήτης μου ζητησε τα λεφτά γιατί λέει εγώ το  χρησιμοποιώ. Δεν είχε γίνει ποτέ έλεγχος από τον ιδιοκτήτη ουτε στον  κυκλοφορητή ουτε για αντιψυκτικό. Τελικά τον άλλαξε αλλά μου ζητάει κάθε  χρόνο να του κάνω συντήρηση εγώ πλέον.
 Ο υδραυλικός τοποθέτησε έναν  wilo είναι καλός? Και αν εγώ πληρώνω τη συντήρηση ποιος πληρώνει πιθανή  ζημιά? Δλδ αν κάηκε από υπερφόρτωση του ρεύματος πχ φταιώ εγώ? Σκέφτομαι  να ρωτήσω δικηγόρο να μου φτιάξει ένα χαρτί ώστε να το υπογράφει και ο  υδραυλικός και ο ιδιοκτήτης. Η νομοθεσία τι λέει για τέτοιες  περιπτώσεις? 

   	ευχαριστω

----------

